# Don't Fish, Build Boats



## anytide

do you have a name?


----------



## otseg

anytide said:


> do you have a name?


Oh;
Jim Gardiner


----------



## GTSRGTSR

Tell us some stories with pictures like you used to at Florida Sportsman. I always read every word!!!


----------



## DuckNut

Blue Moli's for everyone!


----------



## otseg

DuckNut said:


> Blue Moli's for everyone!


I Google'd and I still have no idea what a "Blue Moli" means.

Weird because I own a vintage Blue Molinari tunnel race boat.

I call it "The Blue Moli" because;

1.) It's Blue
2.) Its too hard to pronounce Molinari.


----------



## DuckNut

Thats the one.

Did you also work with Meade and Jan on the Golden Dazy?


----------



## yobata

What kind of merc is on that thing?


----------



## otseg

yobata said:


> What kind of merc is on that thing?


It is the "Bad Ass" model Mercury, known as a 1350 BP. It was a 1970 one year only factory race engine. The boat which was built in Lake Como Italy was fortunate to have only blown over once. Maybe twice, and then had a life of leisure under the ownership of Tommy's Corner Pub. 


Yes, I worked for Gougeons in the beginning. We started vacuum bag laminating cold molded epoxy wood hulls back then, and rolled it over into the cored composite construction.

Epoxy was originally used for gluing aluminum in aircraft and wood pattern making.
I think there were three guys that aIl started using epoxy around 1957 to 1958.

Bill Luders in Stamford Ct. the 12 meter "American Eagle"
Vic Carpenter where Jan Gouegeon worked in Michigan first small boats then the 36' "Yare"
Tommy and Emil Rybovitch in Florida the Sport fisherman "Gem"


----------



## DuckNut

Are you building custom, production, exploring? What are you doing?


----------



## Plantation

Hahaha, 7,000 miles trolling and no fish, that is awesome, even impressive. I'll remember this everytime I have a bad day offshore. Since Ive read that you were co-founder of Egret skiffs I know you are a very talented man.


----------



## otseg

I moved from Miami to North Carolina in 2006. Six months later my Wife determined I should have a real job and we were gifted a contract to build a composite superstructure for a 467' frigate converted to a yacht in Abu Dhabi. You know they did not perform a site inspection before hand as there was no site to inspect. Within a week I had a facility and new hires. All of the parts were made in kit form and shipped in containers, flat racks and deck cargo for assembly on the ship over there. After completion of such a splendid job we were back into the Piranha pool with every one else during the 2008 bank failures.
BEFORE

AFTER


Now we do anything for money, and that has included a 53' patrol boat for Singapore, Air drop rescue boats, a pavilion for Union station in D.C., 22, 27, and 39' center console catamarans, and two wind energy projects. Currently underway are the carbon fiber structure for a 90' Sport Fish, a 44' Sailboat and more Catamarans.

This is the first 22' catamaran


This is the 39 cat nearing completion.


The interest in Micro skiffs stems from when my daughter caught her first fish with her grandfather a few months ago and she needs her own boat. I know being on the water and boat building kept me from being incarcerated with the rest of my teenage buddies.


----------

